# AD REMOVED, STATUS UNKOWN Help this girl in NC



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I clicked on the link and got this message-

*This content is currently unavailable
The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page.*


Here is the NC GR Rescues info, click their name, their website and contact info will come up. You can forward this girl's info when it's available to them at the attn: of Intake.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee
North Carolina
Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte (GRRCC)
Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue
Triad Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.


----------



## dmrichard2001 (Aug 5, 2013)

It appears she took down the ad shortly after she posted it.


----------

